# Tyson Chandler High School Days



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

*Thunderspirit's High School Days*


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Just noticed it, but all his dunks are 2 handed. Maybe Chandler needs to work on finger length more than upper body strength and low post moves.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

ahh I remember playin against tyson in high school in LA tournies, even then he didnt have much offense. He did block soooo many shots though. 

that Tyson and Eddy picture could become classic one day, even though that game was so disappointing from both of them.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> *Thunderspirit's High School Days*


That is hilarious!!!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> That is hilarious!!!


 

accepted by Lizzy...all is right with my world. thanx!


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> *Thunderspirit's High School Days*


just too funny.
never do it again, please...


----------

